# Does Marriage Counseling Work?



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 13, 2009)

Does Marriage Counseling Work?
by Pat LaDouceur, Ph.D.
October 12, 2009

The short answer to this question is a resounding ?Yes!?

Dr. John Gottman spent forty years researching how couples create close, lasting relationships and what it takes to turn a distressed marriage around. Using his approach, Gottman Method Couples Therapy, 85% of couples were able to turn their relationships around.

More recently, Johnson _et al._ followed couples who sought the help of Emotionally Focused Therapy. Ninety percent of couples using this approach felt their relationships had improved, and 70-73% felt that their marriage difficulties were solved after after 10-30 counseling sessions. Even better, for both these approaches, couples continue to improve after marriage counseling is over. The level of distress and severity of the problem did not matter much ? it explained only 4% of these couples? counseling success.

*How Counseling Can Help*
_Communication_: Gottman found that most conflict (69%) are about ongoing differences in beliefs and values. Couples need a way of talking over issues about which they will probably never agree. A good counselor can help couples listen to feelings beneath the words, which increases respect and closeness.

_Emotional Connection_: Conflict may upsetting, but emotional distance can spell the end of a relationship. The California Divorce Mediation Project found that 80% of the time, the reason given for divorce was that there was no longer affection, humor, or passion ? the couple was growing apart. But if there is still a spark of warmth and passion in the relationship, however buried, a counselor can help couples reclaim it.

_Everyday Conversation_: A counselor can help couples create everyday rituals and take small steps to increase affection, appreciation, and enjoyment. This helps build what Gottman calls a ?positive perspective? in the relation that can help couples appreciate and respect each other during times of conflict.

_Closeness and independence_: A counselor can help couples build honest communication and feel more connected. The security of a stronger bond with each other can help each person feel more comfortable stepping out into the world and being more independent, because they know there is a ?secure base? to return to each night.

*When It?s Not a Good Idea...* 
Sometimes marriage counseling isn?t the best next step. Couples counseling is not effective when one person has already made a decision to leave the relationship. Counseling helps support people?s goals, not change their minds. At this point, the role of a therapist or ?divorce coach? would be to help partners separate gracefully. Couples counseling is also not helpful when fights have turned physical. When there is a question about safety, individual or group counseling is the place to start.

In the past forty years, marriage counseling has come a long way. Research shows what goes well in successful marriages, and how to turn distressed relationships around. With an effective approach and a counselor who is a good fit for you, marriage counseling definitely works.

*References* 

Gottman, John, 2004. _The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work_.

Johnson & Greenberg, 1985. The differential effectiveness of experiential and problem solving interventions in resolving marital conflict. _Journal of Consulting & Clinical Psychology_, 53, 175-184.

_Pat LaDouceur is a licensed Marriage and Family Counselor with a Ph.D. in Sociology and a masters degree in Clinical Psychology. In her private practice located in Albany, CA, she uses proven (research-based) therapy approaches to help couples repair and strengthen their stressed relationships. Click here to contact her regarding relationship counseling. Subscribe to her newsletter, Building Great Relationships, via her website at ladouceurmft.com. _


----------

